

Surviving Whole Foods – A Horror Story - zo1
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/kelly-maclean/surviving-whole-foods_b_3895583.html

======
babygoat
It's shocking that a place like Whole Foods is too bourgeois for a person who
eats candy bars before they get to the checkout.

